# Sweet and spicey ends up smelling like hay!



## Equistice (Dec 23, 2005)

I think I'm lacking the expertise to bring out the fragrance through to the finished product. Can someone reccomend a site where I may learn to do it right?


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Dec 23, 2005)

what in the hell could you be talking about?


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Dec 23, 2005)

Are you talking about curing?


----------



## Insane (Jan 12, 2006)

I know GanjaGuru wrote a very good post about drying/curing some time ago, if I find it I'll post it here for you, or if anyone else has it just post it


----------



## Mutt (Jan 12, 2006)

Hay smell could be caused by excess nitrogen. 

here is a good curing link:

http://www.cannabisculture.com/backissues/cc10/cure.html


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey man, if you've still got some sweet smellin bud left, put it into a brown jar with your "Hayweed". It won't bring it all the way back, but you'll regain some of the smell. It may even help lessen the harshness that "hayweed" gets. Except for rare circumstances, the THC isn't affected very much by the reduction of flavors.

You might also try peeling an apple or two and puting the peels into the bag to rehydrate the weed a little. It helps the hayweed taste too.


----------

